# Anyone Ordered a 2006 yet ?



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Has anyone seen a 2006 GTO in person yet ? Has anyone Ordered a 2006 or should I say is Pontiac accepting orders yet ? With the travel/dock times what they are , the delay must put the 2006 into Nov/Dec timeframe ... But I see pictures are out so maybe someone has ordered one ... Still not reading/hearing any true prices yet .?.

http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=show&pic=/2006/06_00100_2


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Has anyone seen a 2006 GTO in person yet ? Has anyone Ordered a 2006 or should I say is Pontiac accepting orders yet ? With the travel/dock times what they are , the delay must put the 2006 into Nov/Dec timeframe ... But I see pictures are out so maybe someone has ordered one ... Still not reading/hearing any true prices yet .?.
> 
> http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/showcar.cgi?type=show&pic=/2006/06_00100_2


My dealer told me that someone ordered an 06'. I was told he was advised to do so if he wanted it by Spring of 06'. I was also told my local dealership ordered a Gray one. I told them that I thought that Gray was eliminated for 06' and was told no because they had already ordered it. 

I am holding out to see what this "somewhat retro looking possible Judge" is going to look like. I am on the list for that one. Whether it's 07' or 08', I'll hold out. Providing of course it doesn't look like that concept one I saw, and is worth trading my 05' for.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Calm down, productions on the 06's haven't even started yet, and won't start until the end of this month. They will be here at dealerships by the end of Dec. 

Don't worry about the being enough 06 goats either. Demand on the current 05 gto's still aren't quite "Gay New Stang" high, and I don't think the 06's will be too different. So you should be able to find them when they come out.

Don't get too excited about the Judge yet. The next gen of GTO's haven't even been completely confirmed yet, much less whether something like The Judge will be produced or not. Just go with the flow and wait for the info to come in


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Australia's production schedule is different than ours. Production of the 06' will not start till November. They will dedicate full production to GTO's and will close the line about halfway through the Australian cycle, which means May. The fist 06's should hit here about mid to late January, unless they get held up at the dock, or more trains crash.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Then I quess the photo link in the original post is a photoshop alteration or a new rear tail-light setup added to an 05 ... Haven't seen those available for sale yet , maybe the seat movement motor can also be purchased .


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Then I quess the photo link in the original post is a photoshop alteration or a new rear tail-light setup added to an 05 ... Haven't seen those available for sale yet , maybe the seat movement motor can also be purchased .


Take a look at the license plate, it's a manufacturers plate. They have 2006 spec GTO's at the proving ground to do testing. That is what we are looking at. 2005 production in OZ does not stop till November. Dealers will still be getting 2005 GTO's until October.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Testing , what is there to test on the 2006 ? whatever ... The 06's will arrive after Hurricane Season ends and then maybe someone will join us and enlighten us on the changes and costs. Until they end production of the 05's anything we read about the 06's is up for revision but I quess Pontiac will accept orders now...


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Calm down, productions on the 06's haven't even started yet, and won't start until the end of this month. They will be here at dealerships by the end of Dec.
> 
> Don't worry about the being enough 06 goats either. Demand on the current 05 gto's still aren't quite "Gay New Stang" high, and I don't think the 06's will be too different. So you should be able to find them when they come out.
> 
> Don't get too excited about the Judge yet. The next gen of GTO's haven't even been completely confirmed yet, much less whether something like The Judge will be produced or not. Just go with the flow and wait for the info to come in


I hope if they make a Judge, it's supercharged so that y'all will quit bitching about '03-'04 Cobras. :lol: Just razzing you guys.











But still, man! That would have to be at least 500 horse!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> I hope if they make a Judge, it's supercharged so that y'all will quit bitching about '03-'04 Cobras. :lol: Just razzing you guys.
> 
> 
> But still, man! That would have to be at least 500 horse!


....

A Judge.... that has a S/C....

You realize that the 03-04 Cobra's would then become the equivalent of a Civic to that goat. Even the new Shelby's would be very scared. God I would buy that car the second I have a chance to.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> ....
> 
> A Judge.... that has a S/C....
> 
> You realize that the 03-04 Cobra's would then become the equivalent of a Civic to that goat. Even the new Shelby's would be very scared. God I would buy that car the second I have a chance to.


 :agree 

Camshaft wants one.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Cobra's never really scared me as it was. I beat every Cobra I had ever challenged in my goat. Then again I'm rather sure I never ran into any with a whipple and such either... which would have definately tilted the odds in their favor.


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 3, 2005)

For a S/C Judge I would sell a kiddney............and mabey a lung


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Purple People Eater said:


> For a S/C Judge I would sell a kiddney............and mabey a lung


Cheapskate....


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ordered My 2006*

I ordered a 2006 on July 22nd. I am supposed to get my TPW this week!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

hishep said:


> I ordered a 2006 on July 22nd. I am supposed to get my TPW this week!


Welcome to the GTO Forum and as you get more info keep us informed. Did you go with a NEW color ? :cheers


----------



## hishep (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks! Glad to be here. I went with Phantom Black/Red. I have a 96 T/A WS6 that is black and love the color. I ordered an A4 with the 18" wheels. I got it through a friend who does alot of fleet purchases through GM. Price is invoice minus $200. Now I'm just waiting for my Christmas present to myself!


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

I have seen one 03 cobra on the road in the past 4 months in the Atlanta area . Where are you finding all these cobras to race ? IF it's @ the track then show us your time slips with the 12's on them.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

No it was not at the track, so for all I know it was a bunch of rich spoiled brats whose father's bought them a cobra, and they don't know how to drive it for ****. 

The Orlando area seems to have a heavy number of Cobra's. If I look I can usually find at least one a day.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Or maybe these cobra's are really mustang GT's that look like 03-04 cobra's .They only made a total of 11000 for all 50 states and most are not daily drivers.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Doubt it, they drove and sounded like Cobra's. They could have been GT's with just Cobra badging and heavy mods, but I wouldn't think so. 

Come on down to Orlando anytime  

Most of the Cobra's here seem to be white, or that Candy-Apple Red color though, it's weird.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Not another thread hijacked by Mustang Talk , Come on , start another thread ... This was meant for 2006 GTO thoughts and purchase info.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

OK sorry !!!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Apology Accepted  We all get caught up and throw Threads off-topic so just deposit 25 cents in the Kitty ...

Has anyone been able to Order an 2006 in Brazen Orange or Spice Red ?

Also for those who have Placed an Order , what kinda delivery Dates is the
Dealer telling you ?


----------

